# Protank 2 & Mvp Not Working



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

Hi

Can anyone maybe shed some light. 
For some reason my PT2 does not work on my MVP.
It looks like it is not making proper contact with the contacts...


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Just pull the positive pin out a little with a tweezer on the PT2

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

This has happened once to me before. Tweezer or pliers @Hein510 ?


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

thanks. will give it a try...


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

Thank guys. that did the trick....woohoo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Another star for members helping members! Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

On the mPT2 pliers would be over kill, tweezers work better.

On the MVP pliers definitely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Thanks @BhavZ, always good to know....

Shot


----------

